# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Wieder "rein" trainieren

## dutchisi

Hi leute,
ich bin neu hier, 14 Jahre.
Fahre schon lange downhill.
Ich hatte vor einem Monat nen HORROR Unfall.
Ich kam mit "geschätzen" 70 Kilometer pro Stunde nen Berg runter und habe in einer von Laub rutschigen Kurve die Kontrolle verloren und bin dann ungebremst gegen nen Auto großen Falsen gekracht. Questschungen, Prellungen.
Jetzt einen Monat später versuche ich es wieder zu versuchen. Ich schafe aber keinen Sprung mehr und bin total unsicher. Mein richtiges Bike wurde bei dem Unfall zerstört( Federung ferdert nicht mehr, Bremsen sind "  auseinander" gerissen und lenker verbogen.
Jetzt brauche ich ein neues Fahrrad, und muss mich wieder auf trainieren.
Bitte hilfe

----------


## dutchisi

also ne Hilfe wie man sich da wieder genügend Ausdauer trainiert, genügend Kraft um das Bike wieder zu Steuern...(einen Tagesplan[mit Hausaufgaben, Schule, lernen und 20min Klavier üben], Ernärungsplan[esse z.b gerne Fleisch ob das Falsch ist], "Kraft training" ...)thx im Vorraus

----------


## klamsi

Also wenst an Trainingsplan willst dann gehst am besten zu am Sportwissenschaftler und lässt dir einen schreiben. Kostet halt.

Ansonsten gibts im netz unter anwendung von google ein paar recht hilfreiche tipps wie man sein Training gestalten kann.
Als kleine Hilfe für den anfang könntest mal bei pinkbike.com suchen bzw. in der mtb-rider (auch online) war auch mal ein ganz brauchbarer Artikel.
Motocrossseitn haben manchmal auch brauchbare Tipps.

----------


## dutchisi

danke für die Antwort, meine Eltern und Krankenkasse finanzieren mir jetzt einen Lehrer von der Universytät in Göttingen(weil wir dort in der nähe WohnenI. Habe mir mit ihm einen Plan zum Teil auch mit hilfe der angegeben Seiten erstellt. 
THX

----------


## klamsi

aja, ideal.  :Way To Go:    :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> danke für die Antwort, meine Eltern und Krankenkasse finanzieren mir jetzt einen Lehrer von der Universytät in Göttingen(weil wir dort in der nähe WohnenI. Habe mir mit ihm einen Plan zum Teil auch mit hilfe der angegeben Seiten erstellt. 
> THX


Ein Lehrer wofür wird dir finanziert? Versteh ich nicht ganz.

----------

